# Urgent question - IUI tomorrow with 3 follicles



## pineapple (Jan 26, 2007)

Hello, my wife and I are new to this. We are undergoing IUI tomorrow. I have sperm with 60% antibodies which has resulted in us undergoing treatment.

On my wife's scan yesterday after her being stimulated all week she has 3 follicles  - 2 at 21mm and one at 18mm.

We have just found this out and are booked in for insemination tomorrow morning ( the 27th ). We are unsure what to do as we are desperate for a baby, but are scared of the risks of triplets. We have been looking online and have read that a lot of hospitals and doctors refuse to inseminate with 3 follicles. Our doctor has basically left the choice to us and we are really unsure.

Has anyone else been through this before and can anyone offer us their experiences or advise please?


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi Pineapple

I was told that the aim is to get between 2 and 3 follicles with a maximum of 3 so it sounds fine.  I personally have never heard of an IUI being cancelled due to 3 follicles.  Remember, a follicle may not always contain an egg so there may not necessarily be 3 eggs there.

I think that the chances of having triplets are probably quite slim but it IS a possibilty and you have to be sure that you are ready for that and the consequences.  

Good luck!


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hi pineapple
clinics often inseminate with 3 follicles though i have heard of some refusing to. like Lotusflower says, triplets would be a very slim possibility so try not to worry. there are plenty of girls on here i know of who have had IUI with 3 follicles and none of them to my knowledge have had triplets
If it were me I'd go ahead but thats just my personal opinion
if you'd like support through this cycle hop onto the IUI board where you will find lots of people going through IUI at the moment
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=82476.0

good luck
kj x


----------



## Elodie (Nov 28, 2006)

Hiya Pineapple and DWife  

I had three follicles when I had my first IUI and they went ahead with basting.  Unfortunately I didn't get pregnant but my husband and I were of the opinion that if triplets happened, then we would deal with it (I think it is very rare though).  After four years of trying I think we would give anything a chance!!!!!

Ultimately it is your choice and I wish you both the very best of luck with whatever you decide.

Good luck for tomorrow and sending you lots of   and    .

Love
Elodie


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Welcome to the forum and good luck with your decision, we have actually just had our 1st triplet positive after IUI that I am aware of in about 3years, but I believe that Nic had 4 follies, my clinic are reluctant to go ahead at 3 and a 4 is a definite no no, but they all have different rules as IUi isn't regulated like IVF .... 

We have had lots of twins though, but single pregnancy seem to be most common with IUi from my experience.

Let us know how you get on Cx


----------



## pineapple (Jan 26, 2007)

Hello,

Just wanted to say thank you so very much for your perspectives and points of view.

It has been really helpful to us both and we really appreciate it.

Off for insemination tomorrow - wish us luck.

Pineapple


----------



## pippilongstockings (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi Pineapple,

I know it's a bit late but I thought it might help to realise you are not alone!!  

Our clinic won't let you go ahead with more than 2 large follicles however they only scan on day 10.  This month on day 10 I had 2 follicles of 14mm+ and 1 at 11.5mm all of which i have since read could grow large enough to rupture and release mature eggs.  We also had a bit of a panic about triplets but we decided to go ahead with the basting yesterday and just see what happens.  It is very unlikely that triplets will occur but I guess if they do we'll cope somehow!

We're on the 2ww at the same time so I'll keep an eye out for how you get on.  Fingers crossed for both of us!

Pippi xxxx


----------



## pineapple (Jan 26, 2007)

Hello Pippi,

Thank you for your message. It is soo nice to know that we are not alone. Like you say the initial panic about triplets lasted all of a few hours and we decided to go ahead anyway. I bled a little bit after the procedure, do you know if this is normal? Also are there any telltale signs to look out for? 
This is going to be a long fortnight, I have everything crossed for you.
Please keep us posted,
Good Luck!

Mrs Pineapple
XXX


----------



## CR (Nov 30, 2004)

hi pineapple

it's all a bit late, but i thought i would add my two pennies worth.  i had 3 iui's.  first iui text book response, 3 follies, negative result.  second iui, one follie and one suspect follie with a possible cyst, negative result.  third iui, 5 follies, however a few of them were small, but i underwent early basting to try to avoid aspiration (apparently follies/eggs don't like blood which could possibly be released from aspiration), but it was explained to me that it was highly unlikely that there were 5 potential follies feasible for insemination, but it was a possibility all the same.  i took the view that any pregnancy was better than none at all, although i was petrified of 5 babies!  especially given that my best friend had just had twins through a natural pregnancy and i saw what hard work she had on her hands with new born twins, let alone 5 babies.  but we decided to go ahead, my df hoping for 5 and me hoping for just one special one.  i had some bleeding just after basting and also from around day 8 for a week or two including both brown and red blood.  i thought the bleeding meant i had failed yet again, but looking back i now feel that it was either my body righting itself with my hormone levels as they had always been out of sync or me losing one of the follies.  but either way i'm so glad that i took the chance as i have my special little boy now.  however it is always a personal choice.  don't be concerned with the bleeding it sounds entirely normal, however if you need reassurance don't be afraid to call your clinic for advice.
wishing you all the luck in the world!
crxxxx

ps forgot to say in all my warbling that i think 3 is the usual maximum at most clinics.


----------



## jemcb75 (Jan 24, 2007)

i've just had my 3rd IUI with 3 follies.  (2 -18mm and 1- 16mm on day 11).  Ok, so it was a week ago, but nevermind.
Yours follie sizes sounded really good to me!!!  I'm no expert, though. 

Check out the ladies in waiting forum...it's been a really big help for me!

GOOD LUCK! 

jules


----------



## pineapple (Jan 26, 2007)

Thank you for all your kind messages, it really is a lifeline and we are feeling much more hopeful about the future and much less gloomy. I guess it is into the 2ww we go now.....great to know that there is a forum designed especially for this anxious period. Before we started the IUI, I found it difficult to find one success story until we came across this site and your lovely stories fill us with hope and confidence.
Unfortunate as the situation is, it is wonderful to be able to discuss such personal issues with people that really understand. We are very grateful for your advice, thoughts and experience.
Positive thoughts to all   
Pineapple XX
PS Ironically enough I read that pineapple helps fertility...


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi Pineapple,

I have only just seen your post and felt compelled to reply even though you have already been basted.  I had my last IUI in november, I had 4 follicles, I was scheduled in for a reduction before I was basted but when I had the scan one follicle had already ruptured which left me with 3 all around 21mm. 

It didnt really cross my mind that I could possibly have triplets, one would have been fantastic, anymore would be a bonus, I didnt think about it for the rest of the 2ww.  Anyway test day came and i had a BFP, however two weeks later I woke up one morning to a massive bleed, thought that it was all over again, rushed to A&E had a scan and they told me that I was ok, all babies were ok, all three of them.  I  was in such a state of shock, i was convinced that I had lost the pregnancy I couldnt believe that I was still pregnant the triplet bit didnt even sink in.  However the bleeding continued and two weeks later at a scheduled scan i had still been bleeding on and off I was told that I had lost one of the triplets but the other two babies were fine.  Booked for a another scan two weeks later where I was again told that I was having triplets, they didnt know why the couldnt see the third one at the last scan but it was definitely there and all was well.

Im now 14 weeks and everything is going well, we have come to terms with the fact that we are having 3 babies, we arent thinking how we are going to cope we just are going to cope, other people do and im sure we will.  

Anyway enough of me going on. I hope your 2ww goes quickly and its a positive result for you.  Let us know how you get on.

Joanne


----------



## pineapple (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi Joanne,

Congratulations - that is fantastic news!!! You are absolutely right, other people cope - in fact as I said to my husband, although the chances are extremely low - some people take that risk every month through natural pregnancy. Like you, I am not really thinking about triplets now, you just learn to deal with things one step at a time - just like all this infertility stuff. I didn't realise though that you could opt to have a follicle reduction so that is good to know although unless the doc insisted I know I never would.
Right then, only 10 days to go, must keep busy, trying not to get my hopes up but you know how that goes..
Will let you know how I get on and thanks for sharing your experience. 
I will keep an eye out for your messages to see how you are getting on,
Bye for now,
Pineapple X


----------



## Sally2 (Nov 24, 2006)

Hello Pineapple...

I just had my third IUI in the states which they performed with five follicles!! They did warn me about multiples but they did it anyway. Am now awaiting results. 

I wouldn't worry about three follicles. 

Good luck!


----------

